# Can't configure display resolution



## Terraman (Sep 6, 2020)

Hi,

I've done a lot of reading and searching but I can't configure my laptop's display resolution...

This is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log post: https://pastebin.com/DsHWs2Ku

xrandr output:

```
xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
Screen 0: minimum 800 x 600, current 800 x 600, maximum 800 x 600
default connected 800x600+0+0 0mm x 0mm
800x600 0.00*
```

I also followed the handbook instructions about Xorg.

Thanks


----------



## Minbari (Sep 6, 2020)

Did you install a video driver? From that log look like VESA is loading OK.


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 6, 2020)

We need more infos about your system & setup:

FTR: OS is FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p8
`dmesg -a | grep '\[drm\]'` (type & model of graphics card/GPU)
`pkg info -Ig 'drm-*'`
`sysrc -v kld_list`
VESA is outdated/obsolete for modern displays.  Many modern high resolution displays only support a very reduced number of VESA video modes, because their native resolution does not fit VESA resolutions (by means of having a greatest common divisor), i.e. instead of blurring the display they simply do not support certain VESA resolutions.  Thus you need to install the appropiate X11 video driver, i.e. `pkg install xf86-video-*`


----------



## T-Daemon (Sep 6, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> We need more infos about your system & setup:
> 
> FTR: OS is FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p8
> `dmesg -a | grep '\[drm\]'` (type & model of graphics card/GPU)
> ...



In my experience it is better to start asking which graphics card the user has before requesting configuration and driver package details, and don't trust on any vendor and model description from the user, trust only `pciconf -vl | grep -B3 display`.


----------



## T-Daemon (Sep 6, 2020)

*Terraman*, please execute `pciconf -vl | grep -B3 display` and post the output.


----------



## Terraman (Sep 6, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> *Terraman*, please execute `pciconf -vl | grep -B3 display` and post the output.



Hi T-Daemon,

This is the output:


```
$  pciconf -vl | grep -B3 display
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x99881019 chip=0x0be18086 rev=0x0b hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
```

Thanks


----------



## Terraman (Sep 6, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> We need more infos about your system & setup:
> 
> FTR: OS is FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p8
> `dmesg -a | grep '\[drm\]'` (type & model of graphics card/GPU)
> ...



Hi mjollnir,

These are the outputs:


```
$ dmesg -a | grep '\[drm\]'
info: [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
$ pkg info -Ig 'drm-*'
drm-legacy-kmod-g20200825      Legacy DRM modules for the linuxkpi-based KMS components
$ sysrc -v kld_list
/etc/rc.conf: kld_list: /boot/modules/i915kms.ko
```

Thanks


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 6, 2020)

graphics/drm-legacy-kmod is obsolete doesn't it work with graphics/drm-kmod? I have an laptop with an intel atom aswell and it works fine.


----------



## Terraman (Sep 6, 2020)

Alexander88207 said:


> graphics/drm-legacy-kmod is obsolete doesn't it work with graphics/drm-kmod? I have an laptop with an intel atom aswell and it works fine.



Yes, I know, but I've tried several things out...

I've installed the newer version, this is the output:


```
$ pkg info -Ig 'drm-*'                                                             
drm-fbsd12.0-kmod-4.16.g20200221 DRM modules for the linuxkpi-based KMS components
drm-kmod-g20190710             Metaport of DRM modules for the linuxkpi-based KMS components
$ sysrc -v kld_list                                                                  
/etc/rc.conf: kld_list: /boot/modules/i915kms.ko
```


----------



## Minbari (Sep 7, 2020)

Why so many people ignore Xorg intel driver, I have no idea! Your processor (Atom Integrated Graphics Controller) is supported by x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel driver.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 7, 2020)

xf86-video-intel is very old, the default modesetting driver is better.


----------



## Minbari (Sep 7, 2020)

Alexander88207 said:


> xf86-video-intel is very old, the default modesetting driver is better.


His Atom processor is also old. On an old Thinkpad T430 which has an i7-3612QM (Ivy-Bridge) processor I have x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel and graphics/drm-kmod installed side by side and everything works as it was expected.


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 7, 2020)

Alexander88207 said:


> xf86-video-intel is very old, the default modesetting driver is better.



Why?  Please explain.
Which one in /usr/ports/X11-drivers/xf86-video-* is that?  Do you mean X11-drivers/xf86-video-scfb?


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 7, 2020)

Terraman:

Make shure you can get higher resolutions via the graphics/drm-kmod on the console:
`pkg install drm-kmod` & `sysrc kld_list+=" /boot/modules/i915kms.ko"` and
`kldload /boot/modules/i915kms.ko` or `shutdown -r +2min "Change DRM/KMS video kernel module"` should change the console's resolution, which you can control via `kern.vt.fb.default_mode="<X>x<Y>"` or `kern.vt.fb.modes.<connector>="<X>x<Y>"` in loader.conf(5).  You can `grep '\[drm]' /var/run/dmesg.boot` the connector name after _verbose_ bootup.  When you load the DRM/KMS kernel module manually, make shure X11 is not running, i.e. no display manager e.g. sddm(1).
Once that works, you can install either the intel(4) or scfb(4) X11 video driver.  AFAIK the specialized drivers offer 3D & video acceleration, while the framebuffer driver does not; I may be wrong, though.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 7, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> Why?  Please explain.
> Which one in /usr/ports/X11-drivers/xf86-video-* is that?  Do you mean X11-drivers/xf86-video-scfb?



1. More Stable, less bugs, better perfomance (If you want a better answer duck "xf86-video-intel vs modesetting") 
2. It comes out of the box with x11-servers/xorg-server and sits in lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so you can see it also the in the xorg log file that modesetting_drv.so is being used if xf86-video-intel is not installed.


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 7, 2020)

Alexander88207 said:


> 1. More Stable, less bugs, better perfomance (If you want a better answer duck "xf86-video-intel vs modesetting")
> 2. It comes out of the box with x11-servers/xorg-server and sits in lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so you can see it also the in the xorg log file that modesetting_drv.so is being used if xf86-video-intel is not installed.


That's all Linux stuff, no search results for FreeBSD.  According to the Phoronix benchmark -- which is mostly synthetic anyway -- 3D performance is about the same, and 2D performance is much better for the intel(4) driver (that's what usually counts on the desktop).  I will now try again if the SNA acceleration works for intel(4) (default is still UXA) vs. the modesetting driver + _glamoregl_ module.  I have to reboot anyway after freebsd-update(8) to 12.1-RELEASE-p9.  Thx for the hint.


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Sep 7, 2020)

Could you try to compile from port graphics/drm-kmod instead of installing the packacge drm-kmod?


----------



## Terraman (Sep 7, 2020)

Minbari said:


> Why so many people ignore Xorg intel driver, I have no idea! Your processor (Atom Integrated Graphics Controller) is supported by x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel driver.



Yes! Indeed! It is still installed:

```
$ sudo pkg install -y xf86-video-intel
Password:
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The most recent versions of packages are already installed
```


----------



## Terraman (Sep 7, 2020)

sysctl said:


> Could you try to compile from port graphics/drm-kmod instead of installing the packacge drm-kmod?



Done!


```
$ sudo pkg delete drm-kmod
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 1 packages (of 0 packages in the universe):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
    drm-kmod: g20190710

Number of packages to be removed: 1

Proceed with deinstalling packages? [y/N]: y
[1/1] Deinstalling drm-kmod-g20190710...

$ cd /usr/ports/graphics/drm-kmod
$ sudo make install clean
===>  Installing for drm-kmod-g20190710
===>  Checking if drm-kmod is already installed
===>   Registering installation for drm-kmod-g20190710
Installing drm-kmod-g20190710...
===>  Cleaning for drm-kmod-g20190710
```

It isn't fixed yet.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 7, 2020)

Terraman said:


> Done!
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



You also have to delete graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod before building, because graphics/drm-kmod is only a metapackage or a metaport to be exactly


----------



## Terraman (Sep 7, 2020)

Alexander88207 said:


> You also have to delete graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod before building, because graphics/drm-kmod is only a metapackage or a metaport to be exactly



Ok, but...


```
$ sudo pkg delete drm-fbsd12.0-kmod
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 2 packages (of 0 packages in the universe):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
    drm-fbsd12.0-kmod: 4.16.g20200221
    drm-kmod: g20190710

Number of packages to be removed: 2

The operation will free 10 MiB.

Proceed with deinstalling packages? [y/N]: y
[1/2] Deinstalling drm-kmod-g20190710...
[2/2] Deinstalling drm-fbsd12.0-kmod-4.16.g20200221...
[2/2] Deleting files for drm-fbsd12.0-kmod-4.16.g20200221: 100%
$ cd /usr/ports/graphics/drm-kmod/
/usr/ports/graphics/drm-kmod/$ sudo make install clean
===>   drm-kmod-g20190710 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by drm-kmod-g20190710 for building
===>  Extracting for drm-kmod-g20190710
===>  Patching for drm-kmod-g20190710
===>  Configuring for drm-kmod-g20190710
===>  Staging for drm-kmod-g20190710
===>   drm-kmod-g20190710 depends on file: /boot/modules/drm.ko - not found
===>  drm-fbsd12.0-kmod-4.16.g20190814 requires kernel source files in
/usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/drm-kmod
cd /usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod/
/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod$ sudo make install clean
===>  drm-fbsd12.0-kmod-4.16.g20190814 requires kernel source files in
/usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod
```


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 7, 2020)

I assume that you are using 12-Release? If yes do `# svnlite checkout https://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/12.1 /usr/src`.

If you are using 12.1-STABLE for example "12.1-STABLE r364849" do `# svnlite checkout https://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/12 -r364849 /usr/src`.

If you dont know what version are you using use `uname -a`.


----------



## Terraman (Sep 7, 2020)

Alexander88207 said:


> I assume that you are using 12-Release? If yes do `# svnlite checkout https://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/12.1 /usr/src`.
> 
> If you are using 12.1-STABLE for example "12.1-STABLE r364849" do `# svnlite checkout https://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/12 -r364849 /usr/src`.
> 
> If you dont know what version are you using use `uname -a`.



Yes, I'm using 12-Release. I've got the next message:


```
Checked out revision 365430.
```


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 7, 2020)

freebsd-update(8) 1st.  _drm-kmod_ is a meta-port, you may want to build _drm-fbsd12.0-kmod_.  Try again now that you've got the FreeBSD sources: `cd`, `\nohup nice make -C /usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod install clean &`, then `less nohup.out`.


----------



## Terraman (Sep 8, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> freebsd-update(8) 1st.  _drm-kmod_ is a meta-port, you may want to build _drm-fbsd12.0-kmod_.  Try again now that you've got the FreeBSD sources: `cd`, `\nohup nice make -C /usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod install clean &`, then `less nohup.out`.



I've done the instructions:


```
#\nohup nice make -C /usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod install clean &
[1] 1689
root@freebsd:~ # appending output to nohup.out
less nohup.out
===> Building/installing dialog4ports as it is required for the config dialog
===>  Cleaning for dialog4ports-0.1.6
===>  License BSD2CLAUSE accepted by the user
===>   dialog4ports-0.1.6 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> dialog4ports-0.1.6.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch https://files.etoilebsd.net/dialog4ports/dialog4ports-0.1.6.tar.gz
dialog4ports-0.1.6.tar.gz                               10 kB   46 MBps    00s
===> Fetching all distfiles required by dialog4ports-0.1.6 for building
===>  Extracting for dialog4ports-0.1.6
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for dialog4ports-0.1.6.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for dialog4ports-0.1.6
===>  Configuring for dialog4ports-0.1.6
===>  Building for dialog4ports-0.1.6
--- dialog4ports.o ---
--- mixedlist.o ---
--- dialog4ports.1.gz ---
--- dialog4ports.o ---
cc  -O2 -pipe  -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -Wall -pedantic -c dialog4ports.c -o dialog4ports.o
--- mixedlist.o ---
cc  -O2 -pipe  -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -Wall -pedantic -c mixedlist.c -o mixedlist.o
--- dialog4ports.1.gz ---
gzip -cn dialog4ports.1 > dialog4ports.1.gz
--- dialog4ports ---
cc -O2 -pipe  -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -Wall -pedantic dialog4ports.o mixedlist.o -o dialog4ports -lncursesw -lm -ldialog
===>  Staging for dialog4ports-0.1.6
===>   Generating temporary packing list
install  -s -m 555 dialog4ports /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/dialog4ports/work/stage/usr/local/bin
install  -m 0644 dialog4ports.1.gz /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/dialog4ports/work/stage/usr/local/man/man1
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>  Installing for dialog4ports-0.1.6
===>  Checking if dialog4ports is already installed
===>   Registering installation for dialog4ports-0.1.6
Installing dialog4ports-0.1.6...
===>  Cleaning for dialog4ports-0.1.6
```

And compiled from port graphics/drm-kmod.


----------



## Terraman (Sep 8, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> Terraman:
> 
> Make shure you can get higher resolutions via the graphics/drm-kmod on the console:
> `pkg install drm-kmod` & `sysrc kld_list+=" /boot/modules/i915kms.ko"` and
> ...



Could you explain more in detail how to get this instructions done? Please?



> `kldload /boot/modules/i915kms.ko` or `shutdown -r +2min "Change DRM/KMS video kernel module"` should change the console's resolution, which you can control via `kern.vt.fb.default_mode="<X>x<Y>"` or `kern.vt.fb.modes.<connector>="<X>x<Y>"` in loader.conf(5).  You can `grep '\[drm]' /var/run/dmesg.boot` the connector name after _verbose_ bootup.  When you load the DRM/KMS kernel module manually, make shure X11 is not running, i.e. no display manager e.g. sddm(1).



I've got error, "kern.vy-fb... no available..."


----------



## Minbari (Sep 8, 2020)

First of all, don't mix ports with packages, especially if you are using HEAD ports, you'll end up with a broken system. Second, forget what "Dr.Phil" recommend about kmod and use x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel. Make sure that that driver is loaded by the kernel and you can change resolution.
eg. In /boot/loader.conf add: `i915_load="YES"`, then create: /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-intel.conf which has:

```
Section "Device"
    Identifier "Card0"
    Driver     "intel"
EndSection
```


----------



## chrbr (Sep 8, 2020)

For me x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel still works fine with one of my old PCs. There is one thing which I am not sure about. In /var/log/messages lines - slightly cutted - appear as

```
drmn0: This code is obsolete abandonware. Install the graphics/drm-legacy-kmod pkg
drmn0: Deprecated code (to be removed in FreeBSD 13): drm2 drivers
drmn0: This code is obsolete abandonware. Install the graphics/drm-legacy-kmod pkg
```
.
https://www.freshports.org/graphics/drm-legacy-kmod/ says that it is to be discontinued as well.

```
Legacy DRM driver that used to be in FreeBSD base before the removal in FreeBSD 13.
For newer Intel and AMD hardware, please use graphics/drm-kmod which will pick an
appropriate driver for your system.
```
There is some time until FreeBSD 12.* will be discontinued. Until that I think I will still use the legacy Intel driver. What I do not like is a package which installs everything and picks out one. This sounds like the wonderful world of Windows.


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 8, 2020)

Minbari said:


> First of all, don't mix ports with packages, especially if you are using HEAD ports, you'll end up with a broken system.


Agreed.  The OP tried the package version & did not succeed, thus the switch to build from ports.  Still, I don't now why the package did not work...


Minbari said:


> Second, forget what "Dr.Phil" recommend about kmod and use x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel. Make sure that that driver is loaded by the kernel and you can change resolution.
> eg. In /boot/loader.conf add: `i915_load="YES"`, then create: /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-intel.conf which has:
> 
> ```
> ...


Sorry, that's nonsense... please do not mix up kernel modules & X11 drivers.

1st we have to make shure the kernel DRM/KMS kernel module works, and that is graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod, loaded by `sysrc kld_list+="  /boot/modules/i915kms.ko"`.  This will provide the missing /dev/dri/card0 link to /dev/drm/0.
An entry 
	
	



```
i915_load="YES"
```
 in loader.conf(5) is bogus, since there is no i915.ko kernel module...
The x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel is an X11 driver (not loaded by the kernel, but by the X server), it is optional (the _modesetting_ driver will be sufficient and is autodetected), and to get X11 up & running is the 2nd step.
Terraman: 

Please tell the brand & model of your laptop, so we can look that up in the wiki
What is the native resolution of your display?
Load the ACPI video kernel module: `sysrc kld_list+=" acpi_video"`
Enable verbose loading.  In case there are any CPU bugs interfering here, please `pkg install devcpu-data`, and enable it in loader.conf(5):

```
verbose_loading="YES"
cpu_microcode_load="YES"
cpu_microcode_name="/boot/firmware/intel-ucode.bin"
```

Post the output /var/run/dmesg.boot after you've made the changes & rebooted


----------



## Terraman (Sep 8, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> Agreed.  The OP tried the package version & did not succeed, thus the switch to build from ports.  Still, I don't now why the package did not work...
> 
> Sorry, that's nonsense... please do not mix up kernel modules & X11 drivers.
> 
> ...



*Native display's resolution 1024x768.*

Here it's the output /var/run/dmesg.boot:


```
---<<BOOT>>---
Copyright (c) 1992-2019 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE r354233 GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 8.0.1 (tags/RELEASE_801/final 366581) (based on LLVM 8.0.1)
VT(vga): resolution 640x480
CPU: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N2600   @ 1.60GHz (1596.03-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x30661  Family=0x6  Model=0x36  Stepping=1
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x40e39d<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,MOVBE>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 4079841280 (3890 MB)
CPU microcode: no matching update found
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <JPSCSA _JPSCSA_>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s) x 2 hardware threads
random: unblocking device.
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 1
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
Launching APs: 3 1 2
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1596033352 Hz quality 1000
random: entropy device external interface
kbd1 at kbdmux0
000.000023 [4335] netmap_init               netmap: loaded module
[ath_hal] loaded
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff8112e050, 0) error 19
nexus0
vtvga0: <VT VGA driver> on motherboard
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <JPSCSA _JPSCSA_> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x11> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x40d0-0x40d7 mem 0xc0200000-0xc02fffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
hdac0: <Intel 82801G HDA Controller> mem 0xc0300000-0xc0303fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pcib1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
re0: <RealTek 810xE PCIe 10/100baseTX> port 0x3000-0x30ff mem 0xc0004000-0xc0004fff,0xc0000000-0xc0003fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: ASPM disabled
re0: Chip rev. 0x40800000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00200000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rlphy0: <RTL8201E 10/100 media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rlphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto, auto-flow
re0: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048
re0: Ethernet address: 74:27:ea:9b:61:a6
re0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/256, RX 1/256
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.1 on pci0
pcib2: [GIANT-LOCKED]
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pci2: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 28.2 on pci0
pcib3: [GIANT-LOCKED]
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 19 at device 28.3 on pci0
pcib4: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci0: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-A> port 0x40a0-0x40bf irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci0: LegSup = 0x2500
usbus0 on uhci0
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
uhci1: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-B> port 0x4080-0x409f irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci1: LegSup = 0x2500
usbus1 on uhci1
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
uhci2: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-C> port 0x4060-0x407f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci2: LegSup = 0x2500
usbus2 on uhci2
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
uhci3: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-D> port 0x4040-0x405f irq 16 at device 29.3 on pci0
uhci3: LegSup = 0x2500
usbus3 on uhci3
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ehci0: <Intel 82801GB/R (ICH7) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xc0304400-0xc03047ff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
usbus4: EHCI version 1.0
usbus4 on ehci0
usbus4: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
ahci0: <Intel ICH7 AHCI SATA controller> port 0x40c8-0x40cf,0x40dc-0x40df,0x40c0-0x40c7,0x40d8-0x40db,0x4020-0x402f mem 0xc0304000-0xc03043ff irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.10 with 4 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Power Button> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model IntelliMouse, device ID 3
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC269 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC269 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Realtek ALC269 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,33 and 24 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC269 (Analog)> at nid 26 and 18 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Intel (0x2880) HDA CODEC> at cad 1 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel (0x2880) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm2: <Intel (0x2880) (HDMI 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa1
ugen4.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus4
ugen0.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus1
ugen3.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus3
uhub0: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus2
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
uhub4: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <HGST HTS545032A7E380 GGBOAC90> ATA8-ACS SATA 2.x device
ada0: Serial Number TE84113P0LW08J
ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 305245MB (625142448 512 byte sectors)
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0s1a [rw]...
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub4: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub0: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
ugen4.2: <MDTV Receiver MDTV Receiver> at usbus4
ugen4.3: <Chicony Electronics Co.,Ltd. USB 2.0 Camera> at usbus4
ugen4.4: <Generic USB2.0-CRW> at usbus4
umass0 on uhub0
umass0: <Bulk-In, Bulk-Out, Interface> on usbus4
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4000
umass0:2:0: Attached to scbus2
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Generic- Multi-Card 1.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI device
da0: Serial Number 20090516388200000
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
acpi_video0: <ACPI video extension> on vgapci0
lo0: link state changed to UP
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re0: link state changed to UP
```


----------



## Minbari (Sep 8, 2020)

You are out of luck. Your processor has an integrated video card not from Intel but from PowerVR (PowerVR SGX545) and that "video card" has no support on FreeBSD, so you are stuck with vesa driver or you could try a GNU/Linux distribution for which a driver exist.


----------



## Terraman (Sep 8, 2020)

Minbari said:


> You are out of luck. Your processor has an integrated video card not from Intel but from PowerVR (PowerVR SGX545) and that "video card" has no support on FreeBSD, so you are stuck with vesa driver or you could try a GNU/Linux distribution for which a driver exist.



Ok! Yes, any Linux runs fine. It was running Arch... I will try out FreeBSD in another laptop...

Thanks folks!


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 8, 2020)

Minbari said:


> You are out of luck. Your processor has an integrated video card not from Intel but from PowerVR (PowerVR SGX545) and that "video card" has no support on FreeBSD, so you are stuck with vesa driver or you could try a GNU/Linux distribution for which a driver exist.


the GPU for the Atom N2600 is Intel GMA-3650?


----------



## Minbari (Sep 8, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> the GPU for the Atom N2600 is Intel GMA-3650?



 

Looks like Wehrmacht wiki about Atom N2600 need updates.


----------



## Terraman (Sep 8, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> the GPU for the Atom N2600 is Intel GMA-3650?




```
# dmidecode 3.2

Handle 0x0001, DMI type 1, 27 bytes
System Information
    Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
    Product Name: Intel powered classmate PC
    Version: Clamshell
    Serial Number: System Serial Number
    UUID: 09f005ae-ac9d-4fc1-ab7a-24004f6c043a
    Wake-up Type: Power Switch
    SKU Number: System SKUNumber
    Family: CedarTrail System

Handle 0x0012, DMI type 10, 6 bytes
On Board Device Information
    Type: Video
    Status: Enabled
    Description: Intel(R) Cedarview Graphics Controller
```


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 8, 2020)

Minbari said:


> Looks like Wehrmacht wiki about Atom N2600 need updates.


If your pictures show the official specs of the vendor, yes.  Anyway, I can't resist to note that those "Dr.phil." have to pass a greatly feared test in Classical Logic, which many users here won't pass...


----------



## Terraman (Sep 8, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> If your pictures show the official specs of the vendor, yes.  Anyway, I can't resist to note that those "Dr.phil." have to pass a greatly feared test in Classical Logic, which many users here won't pass...



Trotzdem, vielen Dank!


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 8, 2020)

Since that is a standard VESA resolution, you could try to replace vt(4) with the old syscons(4): In /boot/loader.conf: `kern.vty=sc`, reboot, then put in `boot/device.hints`: `hint.sc.0.vesa_mode=0x103` (replace 0x103 with a mode shown by `vidcontrol -i mode`.
If the graphics "card" supports standard VESA modes, use the standard x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa in X11.  You will not benefit from the GPU's acceleration in hardware, though.  Should be ok for normal desktop usage, maybe even to watch a video.


----------



## Terraman (Sep 8, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> Since that is a standard VESA resolution, you could try to replace vt(4) with the old syscons(4): In /boot/loader.conf: `kern.vty=sc`, reboot,



X doesn't start.


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 9, 2020)

Terraman said:


> X doesn't start.


To get X11 up & running is the 2nd step.  1st I'd like to know if `vidcontrol -i mode` offers video resolutions (of the text console) beyond 800x600, if you boot with `kern.vty=sc`.  If not, it's worthless to go on, but if yes, you can load `acpi_video_load="YES"` from loader.conf(5) instead of from rc.conf(5) (`sysrc kld_list-=acpi_video`), and place the resolution's ID into device.hints(5) as given above.  Then the video mode should change during boot.  If that works, you can `pkg install xf86-video-vesa` & place the vesa(4) driver into /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/video.conf:

```
Section "Device"
    Identifier  "<Intel Atom N2600/Cedarview>"
    Driver "vesa"
EndSection
```
Or maybe even it's autodetected without any xorg.conf(5) configuration.


----------



## Terraman (Sep 9, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> To get X11 up & running is the 2nd step.  1st I'd like to know if `vidcontrol -i mode` offers video resolutions (of the text console) beyond 800x600, if you boot with `kern.vty=sc`.  If not, it's worthless to go on, but if yes, you can load `acpi_video_load="YES"` from loader.conf(5) instead of from rc.conf(5) (`sysrc kld_list-=acpi_video`), and place the resolution's ID into device.hints(5) as given above.  Then the video mode should change during boot.  If that works, you can `pkg install xf86-video-vesa` & place the vesa(4) driver into /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/video.conf:
> 
> ```
> Section "Device"
> ...



Unfortunately, there isn't more than 800x600 for the video resolution.


----------

